
Show HN: Mailtrigger, web endpoints that trigger an email notification - Lukas_Skywalker
https://mailtrigger.io/
======
Lukas_Skywalker
In order to finally advance my knowledge in Elixir and Phoenix, I decided to
create this project today. You can basically register web endpoints that
trigger an email notification when they are hit. Can be used for exception
notification, IoT devices and much more.

